# Trade



## blackrabbit

Me and @Olecharlie agreed to do a little trade and he has hit me first and hit me hard. This is a very nice assortment with a bunch I have not tried. The Juan Lopez looks especially tasty and I am happy to have some El Credito's for the cool factor and I like some of the cheaper habanos for part of my rotation. Thank you sir! :vs_cool:

I will be firing back shortly.


----------



## Hickorynut

Holy cow....y'all are big league...


----------



## Kidvegas

Nice hit Charlie!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## ebnash

Righteous haul right there.


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> Me and @Olecharlie agreed to do a little trade and he has hit me first and hit me hard. This is a very nice assortment with a bunch I have not tried. The Juan Lopez looks especially tasty and I am happy to have some El Credito's for the cool factor and I like some of the cheaper habanos for part of my rotation. Thank you sir! :vs_cool:
> 
> I will be firing back shortly.


I hope you enjoy! If any dissapoint you just let me know and I replace them. Have a "Great Day" !


----------



## LeatherNeck

Those El Credito, lol, no two are alike....ever! They all look and taste different, but are great to have. 
Very nice hit Charlie! Enjoy Rabbit!


----------

